
Show HN: Dompeg – bookmarklet to save Google search results as jpeg - projectant
https://codepen.io/dosy/pen/JrQgMY
======
projectant
[https://imgur.com/sHWA4kp](https://imgur.com/sHWA4kp) example image of search
results

you can also save your github repository as an image
[https://imgur.com/1fqrCt2](https://imgur.com/1fqrCt2)

